# Collectible Value ?



## kurtak (Sep 9, 2017)

A friend of mine picked this computer up at an auction (dirt cheap) the other day 

The question is does it have any collectible value ? --- if so does anyone have any idea of its value & how/where does one go about selling it?

& or its for sale if anyone here is interested in it

Kurt


----------



## denim (Sep 9, 2017)

Good to hear from you Kurt, hope you are doing well!

Per this link it looks as though your vintage 1987 Sharp PC-4502 retailed for $1795.00 and had a whopping 640K of RAM. Apparently it has two 3 1/2" floppys too!! 

http://www.atarimagazines.com/compute/issue96/new_products_sharp_laptop.php

Maybe someone at one of these vintage equipment links would be interested...

https://thex86generation.wordpress.com/2017/01/25/sharp-pc-4500-4502/

http://www.vcfed.org/forum/showthread.php?23888-Sharp-PC-4500

Good luck!

Dennis


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 10, 2017)

If it has a power adapter and will power up, that normally increases
it's potential value to a collector. I ask, only because I didn't see a power
adapter or the power cord in the photo.


----------



## kurtak (Sep 12, 2017)

glorycloud said:


> If it has a power adapter and will power up, that normally increases
> it's potential value to a collector. I ask, only because I didn't see a power
> adapter or the power cord in the photo.



No power adapter - just the computer

Kurt


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 12, 2017)

Durn, It requires a 6V DC 14W power adapter.
I will look around the shop this week and see if I may have one squirreled 
away somewhere. 8)


----------

